# The open university Recognition



## Love will Rule (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello everyone
Wanted my daughter to.pursue a british degree while she works, so came across the open university of UK. Does anyone know if its recognised by the MOE here in Dubai as it will carry the stanping of UK government as well as the British councul here. Will appreciate any advice or personal experience stories. Thanks!


----------



## Love will Rule (Aug 29, 2017)

Its an online university from UK incorporating distant learning


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It also often involves summer schools at UK universities while the main users are on holiday so make sure you can get into the UK before booking.


----------



## Love will Rule (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh I see. Has anyone around here graduated from Open university and has had the degree recognised by the ministry here? Please heeelp!!


----------



## Meadow Storm (Jun 13, 2011)

Love will Rule said:


> Oh I see. Has anyone around here graduated from Open university and has had the degree recognised by the ministry here? Please heeelp!!


I work in DAFZ and hold a degree from the OU. Speaking personally, as far as the free zone is concerned (and assume that regular zone Dubai is the same) the OU degree complied with the criteria needed to issue my visa/residence/labour card, when legalised as mandated by the UAE authorities.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Love will Rule said:


> Oh I see. Has anyone around here graduated from Open university and has had the degree recognised by the ministry here? Please heeelp!!


Unlikely to find many people here that have done an OU degree - it is generally aimed at UK citizens that take the degree over a 6 year period whilst working. It involves a lot of evening and weekend studying with residential study sessions in the UK, during the summer holidays.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)




----------

